# difference between Beretta 682 gold e trap & e x trap



## zeljkos (Jul 30, 2005)

Does somebody know what is practically difference between Beretta 682 gold e trap and gold e x trap. What is monte carlo stock.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Not sure exactly what gold e x trap is other than maybe a longer barrel or a raised rib?. A monte carlo stock refers to the comb or top part of the stock which is slightly raised and parallel from front to back, as apposed to a field or sporting stock which slopes slightly downward as you go to rear of the stock. the purpose of the monte carlo is give you consistent sight picture when looking down the rib no matter where you place your face on the stock. Some monte carlo's come that are adjustable up or down to get the fit your looking for. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## robbieaa21 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi a beretta 682 gold e trap is a standard trap gun with a flat rib.A beretta 682 gold ex trap has a monte carlo stock and a high rib.Ihave owned both and they are fine guns i have been shooting with the high rib for the last 10yrs i maintain it with great care.I have never had a miss fire or any mechanical issue.The main reason for the high rib is that you can shoot head up.This gives you a much better sight picture and enables you to see out of the centre of your glasses.It is of great benifit to me as i am tall and have two fused discs in my neck.It is a very soft gun to use as it is back bored,lenghtened forcing cones and has optima interchangeable chokes.Hope this helps.Rob.


----------



## shogan191 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been using a Beretta XTrap Combo for the past 6 months. It's an easy to shoot gun.

Use the single barrel for trap and the double for sporting clays.


----------

